# Lonely



## Gwen67 (Aug 11, 2007)

I feel unbelievably isolated and alone and crappy, and I don't know what to do =[.  I'm really miserable.


----------



## gooblax (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: lonely*

Hey.
I don't know what to say, other than to remind you that you're not really alone (as much as it can feel that way). :hug:


----------



## Mari (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: lonely*

H! Gwen 67 - I am feeling miserable too although I am not alone or isolated. So many people on this forum have such nice, thoughtful things to say - not me - but I am here!  Do you have any pets? I have one miserable cat - I did not notice her under the computer table and accidentally kicked her. She has such a questionable personality that we named her Sally Jessy Raphael.  Mari :heart:


----------



## Gwen67 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: lonely*

But I am alone =(.  I have my family....but they really don't know anything about me.  I've managed to dwindle my friend count down to nearly nothing.  I've spent the last 4 days, literally, all alone.

Thanks for the hug <3

haha Mari, your post made me laugh  I appreciate it.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: lonely*

What's going on with you, Gwen? You say your family doesn't really know you. Can you tell us what might be the reason for that? Is it their choice? Do you have trouble communicating? Same questions with regard to your mention of having lost friends recently. It might help if we understood a little more about what might be happening in your life that could result in your being all alone.
In the meantime, we're here to talk to. There's usually somebody around. :hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2007)

I notice you posted this in the Depression forum, Gwen.

Are you being treated for depression currently? The isolation and withdrawal you've described could be a symptom of major depression which can be helped with medication and psychotherapy.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 12, 2007)

i've felt the same way, that people don't really know me, and it made me feel terribly alone. in a way most people still don't really know me, but that's because i tend to not open up. it doesn't feel like the end of the world anymore though and i think that has a lot to do with me having recovered significantly from depression. 

you are not alone, it just feels that way, and you need to find a way to make that awful feeling go away. posting here always helped me, and it may help you too.


----------



## just mary (Aug 12, 2007)

I know I'm just repeating what others have said, but "me too", I've felt terribly alone in the past and I've managed to isolate my few friends.  However, I think I might be starting to come back.  Posting here helped, reading other people's threads and trying to help others, even if it's only a few words of encouragement, can also help.

How are you doing today?

Take care,

jm


----------



## Gwen67 (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks all for the nice words.  i feel a lot better today.  i know i didn't really go into detail about my situation, but i don't really want to get into right now.  i'll provide a better explanation another time.

David Baxter, i posted this in the 'depression' forum just because i didn't know where it else it fit?  i'm not being treated for depression, although i won't deny it as a possibility...

thanks everyone!


----------



## braveheart (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm glad you're doing better today.  That's really good to hear. You can store memory of these moments for if things go down again emotionally.


----------



## rebecca8 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow, my friend count has dwindled to 1. You're not alone. I just wrote a post about how when you're depressed, your so called friends skip out on you. Sometimes I think, others are not strong enough to just BE there. For example: my best friend of 16 years, told me that she just doesn't know how to help me anymore. She said she was concerned about me, but I always bring awful news to her. FINALLY, I worked up the nerve to tell her how I felt about what she said, and basically she dumped me as her friend because I was honest. My "dad" at work is studying to be a counsellor, so sometimes he MAKES me open up. He told me that it's important to try to surround yourself with uplifting people. It's really true. I took a look at my friends, and realized they bring ME down. Maybe, subconsciously we know these people are not ideal for us, so we push them away. Ask the universe to send you some good people to to keep company with. Friends come in all different forms. Even if they're just work friends, or computer friends. It's makes a tiny difference, and it's a start. You know, this is actually more common of a problem these days. I think it has something to do with lack of community and all that business with our cell phones, and stuff. Seems contradictory because using a phone IS communication, but if everyone is babbling away on their cell phones, how are we to talk to the people who are face to face with us. Just one example.......You ever notice that? I always wonder who these people are talking to. I personally don't own a cell phone. 
ANYWAY, when you 're ready, tell us your story. We ALL need to relate to one another.


----------

